# Still aquascaping...



## Ady34 (17 Nov 2014)

Hi,
Although I havnt been so active on the forum lately, I'm still running a tank  
I decided to take a slightly less intensive/expensive approach to fishkeeping temporarily and have reduced my tank numbers to one.....although it is a slightly bigger one  
Natural Jurassic and my marine tank have been stripped down and I now have a hardscape only 120cm (which one day will be planted). I decided to have the tank as a semi room divider set up so scaped it to be viewable from three sides. I wanted ease of maintenance also so the wood is kept very central and rock work to a minimum to facilitate easy substrate siphoning and glass cleaning etc. In my quest for simplicity I chose a single g6 filter and glass lily pipe combo with the external hydor heater to keep visual equipment to a minimum. I still, even without plants, get an oily surface film so I had to utilise the eheim skimmer, and due to some fish choices am now running two g6 filters to keep things clean 
Although I miss the greenery I'm enjoying the tank and some fish which I wouldn't necessarily have chosen for a planted tank. The only leaves in here are cattappa.....but one day I'll green it up as I have a few ideas I'd like to try!
Anyway, just to keep my toe in the door I thought I'd shamelessly share a couple of videos, and can just about get away with posting a plantless scape here in the aquascaping section





Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## John S (17 Nov 2014)

Looks great Ady.


----------



## Bhu (17 Nov 2014)

That's just lovely. Really clean healthy looking tank. I'd be really happy with a tank like that for sure.


----------



## Brian Murphy (17 Nov 2014)

Looks the bizz


----------



## Ben C (18 Nov 2014)

Welcome back, Ady - good to see you on here again. 
Tank looks great. I've always wondered though, how hard is it to keep a tank like that algae-free. What's the technique?
Some Cyperus helferi or similar blowing in the current around the wood would look amazing - looking forward to the plants sneaking themselves back in!


----------



## flygja (18 Nov 2014)

Oh some angel fish or discus will not go amiss in that beauty!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (18 Nov 2014)

Ben C said:


> Tank looks great. I've always wondered though, how hard is it to keep a tank like that algae-free. What's the technique?



I'm second to ask this question. Your tank reminds me some ADG hardscape-only works. Zen tank, I'd say. Nothing to remove.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Nov 2014)

Ben C said:


> I've always wondered though, how hard is it to keep a tank like that algae-free. What's the technique?


Well, touch wood, the tank has remained algae free, a little on the glass - more of a biofilm - which gets removed weekly, but nothing too untoward yet  Ive kept the lighting very low, only using the rgb leds of the arcadia unit which amounts to around 40w in total but thats split into two photoperiods so no more than 30w maximum at any given time. I run a 2hr period first thing on a morning which has about 10w i think, and the other is a 6hr evening viewing period which has the 30 ish watts of power. Both photoperiods include a ramp up/ramp down phase so not a lot of light. Keeping up with water changes and tank maintenance keeps the water clean too so low light and no waste seems to be keeping the dreaded algae at bay. I think its mostly down to the lighting, i think if you only had the lights on when you were viewing the tank, and kept the intensity low then you would get no algae. I prefer to have some continuity for the fish though, and i like watching them continually from the sofa  so have set periods for morning feeding and evening viewing 
The sand has remained spotless, but again i vaccuum every water change to prevent any detrius build up.
Since adding some wood eating plecs and some bristle nose to help remove any algae/biofilm/fungus from the wood ive had to increase the filtration as they are dirty little fish  They like to destroy the cattappa leaves also which was leaving more suspended matter in the water column which i didnt want. Another g6 sorted that issue though.




Alexander Belchenko said:


> Your tank reminds me some ADG hardscape-only works. Zen tank, I'd say. Nothing to remove.


Thanks, thats really where the inspiration came from  I love some of their tanks, especially the Senske discus tank.
Having open space and limited hardscape certainly makes maintainence easier.
Without continual change though i dont know if i may become a little bored of the tank, so far so good but i know ill want plants back one day!


Ben C said:


> Some Cyperus helferi or similar blowing in the current around the wood would look amazing


yeah, i saw a load of blyxa on facebook the other day and the thought did cross my mind.......i do have a grass scape in mind for one day though 




flygja said:


> Oh some angel fish or discus will not go amiss in that beauty!


I thought about discus originally, but i wanted to keep the tank light on hardscape and i think i would have needed some heavier weightier pieces of wood to balance with their size. I wanted thinner branches so i could see easily through the tank to keep the room quite open.......and keep an eye on the kids 
I do have four angelfish, they're smoke angels, and are still relitively small so not too obvious on the videos but angels are a fish i've wanted to keep again for a long time, there's just something about angelfish  The four work well together in the space provided and although there is a pair, they have sorted a heirarchy and squabbles are minimal and non contact 





Thanks for the feedback.
Cheerio,
Ady.

EDIT: edited lighting wattages, i underestimated originally


----------



## tim (19 Nov 2014)

Awesome scape ady, almost makes me want to go unplanted  that hardscape would look great wit loads of microsorums needle leaf around the base of the wood and nothing more, look forward to seeing a planted tank from you again soon.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Nov 2014)

Was thinking the exact same thing...but nice stand alone hardscape either way.


----------



## Brian Murphy (19 Nov 2014)

Just having another look at your scape and with my new 120 on its way, it has given me some inspiration


----------



## Lindy (3 Dec 2014)

That looks amazing. I wish i had your restraint. I'd  have java fern all over that wood before you could blink.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Dec 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Just having another look at your scape and with my new 120 on its way, it has given me some inspiration


has it arrived yet Brian?



ldcgroomer said:


> That looks amazing. I wish i had your restraint. I'd  have java fern all over that wood before you could blink.


luckily i sold it all before setting this up or i may have been a little tempted too, unsure about restraint though, im already considering a small planted set up in the old aqua nano 40.....mmm......i must resist


----------



## Brian Murphy (8 Dec 2014)

Ady34 said:


> has it arrived yet Brian?
> NO its in southampton stuck in a warehouse and costing me money per day ......... ripping hi ..... costing me as much again in customs fees and shipment to norn iron even though it should have been shipped here in the first place


----------



## Jose (8 Dec 2014)

Its really beautiful. One to keep for a very long time. Although in my opinion the rummy noses take away a bit of the calmness in the tank. But maybe you like that.


----------



## josepinto (8 Jan 2015)

lovely setup!


----------



## martinmjr62 (9 Jan 2015)

Simple clean and very easy on the eye, well done indeed


----------



## Ady34 (3 Nov 2015)

Still going......


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Nov 2015)

Awesome...looks like your critters really love the scape as well.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Nov 2015)

Creates a great impact without any plants in it, love the minimalist style, this could catch on! No CO2 needed! No algea issues hehehe  congrats looks great


----------



## Ady34 (3 Nov 2015)

Yeah trouble free scaping. It's been well over a year now without issue, the only thing I have to worry about is the wood is becoming very thin in places and even pieces breaking off where the wood eating plecs have munched through.......may need a rescape soon!


----------



## alto (3 Nov 2015)

Great woodscape 

Do you mind listing stock?


----------



## Ady34 (4 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> Great woodscape
> 
> Do you mind listing stock?


 Hi, no problem.

White tip Bentosi tetra 
Rummy nose tetra
Cardinal tetra
Black neon tetra
Corydoras duplicareus
Dwarf chain loach
Crying whiptail catfish
Banjo catfish
Bristle nose plecs
Clown plecs
1 random dwarf neon rainbowfish which came in with the Bentosi tetra when I bought them as jouveniles
1 angelfish
Couple of nerite snails

Bit of a random selection 
Cheerio


----------



## alto (4 Nov 2015)

Thanks


----------



## iggynig (4 Nov 2015)

That's stunning! What kind of lighting are you using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (4 Nov 2015)

Hi iggynig,
the lighting is an Arcadia classica otl led. I'm just running the RGB (red green and blue) led's so minimal lighting and a really rich colour that enhances the fish.
Cheerio
Ady


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2017)

Hello again 
Upgraded to a slightly bigger tank last year after getting the discus bug.....
Unfortunately no plants again, but easy to look after 
Hope everyone is ok?
Ady.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Sep 2017)

Hi Ady, that looks spectacular


----------



## Ady34 (9 Sep 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Hi Ady, that looks spectacular


thanks Tim......better late than never 
This tank has gone now too.....my dream tank ......


----------



## rebel (10 Sep 2018)

Wow very smart to have only wood in there! Lovely tank!

I don't know how you were tempted not to chuck in some Java fern on that wood!!


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Sep 2018)

Ady34 said:


> thanks Tim......better late than never
> This tank has gone now too.....my dream tank ......
> View attachment 117766


Hello Ady, it was an awesome scape and tank...any plans for another?


----------



## Ady34 (10 Sep 2018)

rebel said:


> Wow very smart to have only wood in there! Lovely tank!
> 
> I don't know how you were tempted not to chuck in some Java fern on that wood!!


Thanks Rebel,
Couple of times I was tempted but ease of maintenance was a priority.
Cheerio.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Sep 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Hello Ady, it was an awesome scape and tank...any plans for another?


Cheers Tim, yes plans for another smaller tank. I’m considering planted again but I will see when I’m in the new house and have the tank in front of me. Getting one of the Aquascaper tanks so back to rimless braceless optiwhite 
Cheerio.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Sep 2018)

Ady34 said:


> Cheers Tim, yes plans for another smaller tank. I’m considering planted again but I will see when I’m in the new house and have the tank in front of me. Getting one of the Aquascaper tanks so back to rimless bracelets optiwhite
> Cheerio.


Hey Ady, great to hear you may be rejoining the planted world.  What size aquascape tank are you getting?   Let me know if your planning a trip to aquarium gardens at all and I'll meet you over there. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (10 Sep 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey Ady, great to hear you may be rejoining the planted world.  What size aquascape tank are you getting?   Let me know if your planning a trip to aquarium gardens at all and I'll meet you over there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Iain, 1500 aquascaper tank I have on order and yes I’m planning a trip at some point to aquarium gardens to pick up some bits and pieces so will let you know. I fancied the twinstar sp lights but they don’t seem to be dimmable so may look at alternatives.
Cheerio.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Sep 2018)

Ady34 said:


> Hi Iain, 1500 aquascaper tank I have on order and yes I’m planning a trip at some point to aquarium gardens to pick up some bits and pieces so will let you know. I fancied the twinstar sp lights but they don’t seem to be dimmable so may look at alternatives.
> Cheerio.


Nice size tank fella, sounds good just let me know when your making the trip 

Kessils directly wired into the ceiling is the way to go mate... total minimalism! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Sep 2018)

Very nice tank... Kessils are very cool, and the glitter lines are awesome.

However, the Twinstar S range is dimmable, Aquarium Gardens sell a dimmer for around a tenner. Also there is this you can use to programme light intensity, sunrises and sunsets etc http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfeld-programable-smart-controller-for-led-fan-dc-pump/. I've one on order; bought a Twinstar SA last week.

There's a thread about it here https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...e-smart-controller-for-led-fan-dc-pump.52979/

Count me in too if you're going to Aquarium Gardens.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Sep 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Nice size tank fella, sounds good just let me know when your making the trip
> 
> Kessils directly wired into the ceiling is the way to go mate... total minimalism!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah they look great but I’m not too sure on the spectrum, looks a bit cold for what I like but I’ll need to see them in person to tell. 



Tim Harrison said:


> Very nice tank... Kessils are very cool, and the glitter lines are awesome.
> 
> However, the Twinstar S range is dimmable, Aquarium Gardens sell a dimmer for around a tenner. Also there is this you can use to programme light intensity, sunrises and sunsets etc http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfeld-programable-smart-controller-for-led-fan-dc-pump/. I've one on order; bought a Twinstar SA last week.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Tim, I found a link on ukaps about dimmers on the twinstars but it hadn’t been updated recently and there were only dimmers for the e series lights then but good to know there is one available now  I’ll have a read of the hinterfeld one properly later.

Ill let you both know when I’m planning on visiting aquarium gardens....you can update me  on the current theories and equipment 
Cheers
Ady


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Sep 2018)

I love the colour rendition of the Twinstar S series, it really makes the colours of the fish and plants pop. It's the closest I've seen to my old Arcadia T5 combo of Freshwater and Tropical Sunlight lamps. Apparently the ADA Solar RGB is even better, but that's mega bucks.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Sep 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> I love the colour rendition of the Twinstar S series, it really makes the colours of the fish and plants pop. It's the closest I've seen to my old Arcadia T5 combo of Freshwater and Tropical Sunlight lamps. Apparently the ADA Solar RGB is even better, but that's mega bucks.


Ha, yeah I looked at the ada rgb as greenaqua did a colour test video on different lights and that looked great.....but wow £££. The twinstars looked to be a pretty warm light which is more what I prefer and at a reasonable price..... I guess I will see in the flesh at aquarium gardens which is why I want to visit. Knowing there are timer/dimmer options too has pretty much made my mind up. Thanks again for the info


----------



## Ady34 (18 Sep 2018)

Hi Iain and Tim,
Probably be heading to aquarium gardens on the 29th. I’ll likely be there from about midday for a few hours knowing my decision making skills.....
Cheerio.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Sep 2018)

Looking at the calendar I can probably make that Ady. That is Sat Sept 29th?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Sep 2018)

Sounds good, I'll be there.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (18 Sep 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looking at the calendar I can probably make that Ady. That is Sat Sept 29th?


Yep


----------



## alto (18 Sep 2018)

I missed major updates on this thread 
Discus looked awesome 

The EA 1500 sounds fantastic!

Kessil has finally released their new 360X series - supposed to start shipping November ... Dave will likely have details (& maybe a prototype ... or at least EA should - hassle George as he posted on his FB  )


----------

